# Watching YouTube videos decreases my HDrive free space



## shokan22 (Nov 30, 2010)

Why would this happen, and is it preventable? I don't download the videos, I just watch them. I have W8.1 now, not 7. I run PCTools Privacy Guardian to delete just about everything that I know of, also CCleaner. I gain back about 400mb this way, but that is a pretty small gain. My programs are minimum, very minimum, just a few utilities.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your browser still needs to use hard drive space when watching YouTube. You need to store a buffer of the video.

How much storage is it using?


----------

